
Profile leak bug in Signal (app)? - fivedogit
Woke up this morning to a text from an acquaintance. When I hit &quot;reply&quot; I was startled to see the input field had my picture (which I&#x27;ve never put into Signal) and my name showed up as &quot;A Guy&quot;. I happen to know that my ex-girlfriend used that picture and that name in her phone for me. We haven&#x27;t spoken in months.<p>Obviously this is alarming. I keep &quot;notes&quot; as contact names for lots of people in my phone. e.g. &quot;Jenny&quot; might be &quot;Jenny Nutcase&quot; or the like. Are all my contacts somehow getting this info from my phone too? Yikes.<p>Can anyone confirm? (Android 9, Signal 4.53.7)<p>(Yes, I know this isn&#x27;t the place to report bugs, but I thought this community would be interested.)
======
fivedogit
Bug report here.

[https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-
Android/issues/9374](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/9374)

